# Box Lid



## Paymaster (Jan 14, 2017)

Finished this fly box lid thia morning. Now to tie up the flies for it.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 15, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2017)

Where is the "like" button?


----------



## injun joe (Jan 16, 2017)

Fintastic!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 16, 2017)

Mighty fine work.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 16, 2017)

That's pretty work, Paymaster.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 17, 2017)

Need a pic of all the little furry , sticky things inside the box.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2017)

Razor Blade said:


> Need a pic of all the little furry , sticky things inside the box.



Here ya go. Thanks Y'all.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks great Pop.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 23, 2017)

toolmkr20 said:


> Looks great Pop.



Thanks Bud!!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 23, 2017)

Very nice indeed !


----------

